# My first/new boat



## netman (Mar 6, 2010)

This fall i purchased a 1974 alumacraft, 18hp johnson motor, and trailer for the nice price of 600 bucks. I am going to be putting in some low decks, livewell, depthfinder, radio, led lights courtesy lights, and a trolling motor. Now that the ice fishing season is over, it is time to get started on the project so she can be ready for the summer. Wit the help of my friend Dane, we got a start on the electrical. I have pics of before, however did not take pics of the electrical first stage because it was getting dark. I will get them up soon.


----------



## netman (Mar 6, 2010)

I am having issues getting more pictures to add......


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 6, 2010)

Good deal. Cant wait to see pics of mods.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 6, 2010)

You may need to shrink your pics. Try resizing them...https://www.shrinkpictures.com/

Btw, nice combo and great price!


----------



## netman (Mar 6, 2010)

Jasper, thanks for the tip on the pictures.....will bookmark that site....

Here are a few more pre mod photos.


----------



## MassFisherman (Mar 6, 2010)

looks good.


----------



## netman (Mar 6, 2010)

Here are the electrical system pics. Not totally complete as i can't do some of it until the flooring is in. All the connections that are completed are soldered and heat shrunk.

I will be building a front deck that will come back just passed the livewell and hold it in place. In front of the front bench, i will make two access hatches. One small one for storing my anchor and dock lines, and the other for life jacket storage. From behind the livewell to the rear bench, I will be laying plywood on top of the pvc and built in hull braces and securing to them to the braces with screws. On left of the boat, in front of rear bench, will be the small console with the radio and switch panel that i mention below. In that console, i will also mount a ground block and run a negative cable from that block and one positive cable from the switch panel to the battery.


----------



## SrPhatness (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking good. 

Say, where did you get that live well??? I like it alot


----------



## netman (Mar 7, 2010)

SrPhatness said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Say, where did you get that live well??? I like it alot




I picked it up at fleet farm. The perfect price of 34.99. It is actually a car/suv storage container. I then drilled a small hole up high on the side to run the aerator wires through and then siliconed around the wires.


----------



## netman (Mar 7, 2010)

Here Is a color coded design of what i am planning on doing with the decking. The red area at the front is a deck layed right on top of the bench with more support underneath from bracing that i will add. The small red spot in the rear is the console i mentioned earler that the radio and switch panel will be located and then my depth finder mounted on top of that. The black in front is storage...big one for life jackets, the second for anchor and docklines. The dark blue is the livewell that is pictured in place above. The light blue is the low decks between the benches. The orange is the benches with the green squares being the seat locations. Behind the rear bench will be left open with the fuel tank and battery located in yellow and pink respectively. Two speakers and two led lights will be mounted on the rear of the center bench for those early morning/evening walleye outings so i can see what i am tying on the end of line.

Note.....not 100% to scale, but you get the idea.


----------



## netman (Mar 9, 2010)

Picked up the lumber to cut the decks and get ready to be sealed. A friend of mine has a heated workshop so that it will stay above 60 degrees for the epoxy to cure. I am going the epoxy route because his boat was decked years ago and not a soft spot in her anywhere. Like they are brand new. Will get pictures up when i have it cut and test fitted.


----------



## netman (Apr 20, 2010)

Haven't had time to get to work on the boat lately. Will be for sure in early may. Busy with our wedding.


----------



## netman (May 6, 2010)

Got back to work on the boat today. got the front deck cut and the support framing constructed. Also got the hole cut for the livewell. pictures are in reverse order i guess.....oh well


----------



## netman (May 6, 2010)

Also took pictures of the speakers and boat seats


----------



## netman (May 7, 2010)

Got more work done on the S.S. Minnow today.


----------



## netman (May 7, 2010)

Got more work done on the S.S. Minnow today.


----------



## switchback (May 8, 2010)

Looking great so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## perchin (May 8, 2010)

Looking good man 8)


----------



## BaitCaster (May 8, 2010)

Nice set up. Good work! =D>


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 8, 2010)

That side console looks awesome. How much draw does a stereo like that have? (you've got me considering one now!)


----------



## netman (May 8, 2010)

UtahBassKicker said:


> That side console looks awesome. How much draw does a stereo like that have? (you've got me considering one now!)



Not a whole lot as long as you aren't playing cd's. That will draw a ton on your battery.


----------



## netman (May 8, 2010)

It is a bit chilly to get much done today....we had snow last night....in may (gotta love Minnesota). None of it stuck atleast. I still have speaker boxes to build that will attach in the corners behind the center bench. One additional item that i am also going to place on the back of the center bench is a couple LED lights.....for those early morning/evening walleye outings.


----------



## cavman138 (May 8, 2010)

Looking good man, keep up the good work. I don't know how I missed this thread before, but I love the color coded sketch you made.


----------



## Zubes (May 8, 2010)

I love the driver/side console. I have a similar looking 60/70s vintage Alumacraft that I've done a little too. You have some great ideas there, especially with the side console. Keep up the good work, and keep us updated.


----------



## netman (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments. I like the console at that location because i will be able to control every aspect of the boat from the driver's seat. The only thing i will have to move in the boat for is putting walleyes in the livewell. I will definitely keep updating and posting pictures of the progress. The next step will be sealing all the wood and getting the interior ready to paint the new color....tan to match the carpet and seats.


----------



## jspphotos (May 8, 2010)

Outstanding call on the speakers! Screw scaring fish when you can get the Led out on a hot summer day.


----------



## netman (May 8, 2010)

jspphotos said:


> Outstanding call on the speakers! Screw scaring fish when you can get the Led out on a hot summer day.



Will also be using the boat in non-fishing outings....ie camping on sandbars on the mississippi or just getting the mrs out on the water for a relaxing day on the water on a hot July day. Gotta have tunes for that......or the saturday morning fishing talk show that i like to listen to.


----------



## jspphotos (May 8, 2010)

netman said:


> Will also be using the boat in non-fishing outings....ie camping on sandbars on the mississippi or just getting the mrs out on the water for a relaxing day on the water on a hot July day. Gotta have tunes for that......or the saturday morning fishing talk show that i like to listen to.



Same thing I wanted in my boat. I love to fish, but we camp a lot too and I needed something for my gear.


----------



## BassNBob (May 8, 2010)

Great looking project. Keep up the awesome work and pic coming.


----------



## netman (May 9, 2010)

jspphotos said:


> netman said:
> 
> 
> > Will also be using the boat in non-fishing outings....ie camping on sandbars on the mississippi or just getting the mrs out on the water for a relaxing day on the water on a hot July day. Gotta have tunes for that......or the saturday morning fishing talk show that i like to listen to.
> ...



exactly. We love going out camping on the sandbars.....nothing like camping on a beach.


----------



## netman (May 12, 2010)

Tomorrow i will be sealing the wood in the boat.


----------



## netman (May 16, 2010)

I got all my boards wrapped in carpet and the interior hull painted. now I am am ready to start puting her together. I will get pics up tomorrow.


----------

